# Definitiv ausreichender PC für mediocore gaming



## NightToken (6. März 2015)

*Definitiv ausreichender PC für mediocore gaming*

Hi,

ich bin neu hier und wollte euch mal um Rat fragen. (Weiß nicht ob ich in dieser section richtig bin, hab nichts passendes gefunden, sorry!)

Und zwar bin ich zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem leistungsstarken PC, überwiegend um das MMORPG MapleStory komplett flüssig zu zocken (jedoch auch Shooter games so wie AVA), möglichst auf so hohen FPS wie möglich. Neben dem zocken würde ich auch gerne z.B. Musik über YT/Spotify hören, Streamen oder Skypen.

Hätte da auch gleich ne Frage:

Würden diese PCs ausreichen?

1. Shinobee - shinobee Aufrüst PC AMD Phenom FX 6100 6 x 3600 MHz | 8192 MB DDR3 PC-1333 MEMSeven RAM | AMD Radeon HD 3000 1024 MB mit VGA und DVI | ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 | 7.1 Sound | LAN | nur noch Festplatte rein - fertig
2. Gaming / Multimedia COMPUTER mit 3 Jahren Garantie! |: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Oder habt ihr Empfehlungen/Vorschläge?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

*AW: Definitiv ausreichender PC für mediocore gaming*

Ich würde einen Thread hier aufmachen, bzw. diesen hier von einem Mod dorthin verschieben lassen, und dort folgenden Fragen beantworten 


> 1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
> 
> 2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
> 
> ...



Komplett-PCs wirst du hier nicht empfohlen bekommen, da meistens Crap drin steckt und diese nie richtig gebalanced sind


----------

